# GBATEMP DNS FAILURE...



## Apache Thunder (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok I've been having issues accessng this site lately. It appears that it fails on the DNS portion of the connection. I can ping the site just fine and Internet Explorer can go to the site just fine. If I type the IP of the site instead of the URL in firefox it will then load fine.

Please look into this as this probably something wrong on the site's side of things that may be causing problems with FireFox users....

If other users who use Firefox can also connect just fine...then what the hell is going wrong? I was in the middle of browsing the site a couple days ago and suddenly had this DNS problem with the site and FireFox. NO other site is having this problem! Firefox can connect to everything else just fine. Just not GBATemp...

So currently if I try to go to this forum in FireFox, it will just sit there at "Looking up: gbatemp.net". It sporatically started working again earlier yesterday, but soon stopped working again with same problem. What's even more odd is that IE8 can access the site just fine....I am currently using FireFox v3.5.2


----------



## Costello (Aug 23, 2009)

running Firefox 3.5.2 with shitty chinese dns servers, its working mighty fine...


----------



## Apache Thunder (Aug 23, 2009)

Well I'm in the USA and the DNS servers I connect to are in the USA as well.....Though it can't be the DNS servers I'm connected to. Cause if it was either my entire internet wouldn't work or the site wouldn't be accessible at all...Currently I can view the site (and ping it) just fine in Internet Explorer...

EDIT:....The domain for this site is in china?

EDIT: Screenshot of FireFox: (I'm using Windows XP with a MacOS 8 visual style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






That is all I get when I try to access the site or anything part of the site.


----------



## Costello (Aug 23, 2009)

the domain & websites are both in europe in the largest french datacenter...
we've had no issues with DNS lately, no change, no server move... 
I'm tempted to say that the problem is on your end but you never know?
I'm not really sure what I can do to help right now... perhaps insert an entry in your hosts file indicating the GBAtemp.net dns?


----------



## Apache Thunder (Aug 23, 2009)

sigh...Where do I fine the hosts file for firefox? There was nothing I did that could have caused this. I haven't installed any new plugins or software during the time it decided to stop working and there hasn't been a change in my internet service either. Same ol DSL that I've alway had....


----------



## desolator88 (Aug 23, 2009)

reinstall firefox?
reinstallation/reformatting usually solves all problems


----------



## Apache Thunder (Aug 23, 2009)

I have my 500GB hard-drive more then half full of data...Formatting is not an option....

FireFox can view every thing else just fine....So I won't go through the trouble of uninstalling and then reinstalling firefox and then re-install all plugins and then restore my favorites...then restore all the blocked sites on my no-script plugin just so I can maybe get one site to load again...

As a last resort I may just run the site in a "IE tab". I have a plugin for firefox that allows me to view websites (including the Microsoft Update site) in IE mode.

EDIT:...And now it wants to load just fine in FireFox...At this very moment it is working in FireFox again....But this is the third time this has happened and will more then likely not last....


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 23, 2009)

Apache Thunder said:
			
		

> FireFox can view every thing else just fine....So I won't go throught the trouble of uninstalling and then reinstalling firefox and then re-install all plugins and then restore my favorites...then restore all the blocked sites on my no-script plugin just so I can maybe get one site to load again...


You say that like it takes forever to do this. IETab, NoScript and Bookmarks can all be exported and restored within seconds.


----------



## Costello (Aug 23, 2009)

using Mozbackup you can backup and restore your complete Firefox setup in a blink,
I've just installed windows 7 so i had to use it... it works great.

edit: but I dont know how reinstalling Firefox could help...
the hosts file is here: 
c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts

add an entry

```
91.121.42.111ÂÂÂÂ gbatemp.net
```
save your hosts file,
exit firefox,
then run this command: "ipconfig /flushdns"
then start firefox again


----------



## Apache Thunder (Aug 23, 2009)

Added to host and DNS cache flushed. Cross my fingers and hope to never see this problem again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (so far it's loading fine in FireFox now)


----------



## BadAnimal (Aug 23, 2009)

I often have the same issues with Firefox and gbatemp, it isn't just you.

I never have trouble with other sites, it is just gbatemp.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like I'm not the only one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also....Mid Afternoon now and once again GBATemp as stopped working. Even with the host file updated it made no difference. Worked fine when I woke up in the morning but around 12pm it stopped working again. As expected it works fine if I load GBATemp in IE Tab. I think whoever is in control of the DNS domain for this site needs to take a closer look at this. If I'm not the only one who is having this issue then this could be widespread among USA FireFox users. If the site admin doesn't have this problem it may be because he lives close to the DNS domain location or is viewing it through a proxy server...

I'm pretty sure anyone in the western hemisphere might have this problem as well. Not sure about the Europe users or guys down under in Austrialia.


----------



## arctic_flame (Aug 23, 2009)

Apache Thunder said:
			
		

> Looks like I'm not the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it works in IE the issue is entirely on your end. DNS doesn't magically change between applications.


----------



## desolator88 (Aug 23, 2009)

i use firefox. no problemo on my end. maybe ure firefox is secretly a PSP fan


----------



## nightking (Aug 23, 2009)

I would flush your dns if I were you. What do I mean by flush?

"Flushing the cache removes all the information stored in cache, forcing the computer to find the new DNS information for the website."

Instructions are here:

http://www.hostmysite.com/support/info/flushdns/


----------



## Apache Thunder (Aug 23, 2009)

Did that already....No effect. I did this right after adding the IP for the site to the hosts file. Didn't work as later in the day it went back to not working again. Its hit a miss now. It works but then later on doesn't work and works again later on...etc.

If this was a DNS problem on my machine, then why does Internet Explorer not have this problem. Why is it effecting only gbatemp? I have had no issues at all accessing other sties.


----------



## GamerOnHere (Aug 23, 2009)

I am using FireFox 3.5.2 and I am having no problems at all, in fact, for me, IE used to give me problems w/ GBAtemp (back when I didn't even know about forums, I just liked going to the downloads) but it was so long ago that I don't even know what the problems where. Now I have re-formatted my computer with expert software, and I am using IE8, without problems. Why don't you re-intall FireFox 3.5.2 and if that doesn't work, try Google Chrome.


----------

